# Show name for Panacea



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm going to take Panacea to a few in hand shows and I need a name for her! Any ideas?!
I've got Universal Remedy which is what her name means however I'm not keen on the universal bit...
Keen to see what you guys think!
Hope the photos work, if they don't, she's bay, white sock on left hind and a star.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's a tad bigger now  these are a few months old.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Panda?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Magic Remedy
Magical Remedy
Magic Bullet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Given her name, there's a few ways you could play off it - here's a history of famous "cure-all" medicines like Snake Oil. 

"Placebo Effect"
"Rouse"
"Penny Dreadful" 
"Poppy Charlatan"
"Charlatan's Chance"

Etc etc etc..


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

Roaming Remedy 
Remi
Interstellar Remedy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Why have a different name? Panacea is a prime name!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I had the same thought as Tinyliny.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Panda?


Omg that's what we call her hahaha


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

You guys are amazing haha
What do you think of 'Elixir Vitae'?


----------

